# [Sammelthread] Feedback zur Ausgabe 04/2012



## PCGH_Thilo (2. März 2012)

Hallo,

der zentrale Feedback-Sammelthread zur Ausgabe 04/2012 ist ab sofort online. Die  neue "PC Games Hardware"-Ausgabe liegt ab dem 7.3.2012 am Kiosk.  Einige Abonnenten bekommen die PC Games Hardware 2 bis 3 Werktage  früher, also ab Samstag. Schreibt eure Meinung zur PC Games Hardware 04/2012 in diesen  Thread. Die Redaktion  versucht hier, auf Fragen und Anregungen möglichst schnell  zu antworten. Kommende Woche ist Cebit, da kann es allerdings passieren, dass ein paar Fragen liegen bleiben. 

Los geht es!

UPDATE: Umfragen
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/q...mes-hardware-04-2012-haben-euch-gefallen.html
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/q...der-heft-dvd-04-2012-haben-euch-gefallen.html




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## caine2011 (3. März 2012)

ich finde an und für sich eure zeitung ziemlich toll

ich lese mir seit fast 8 jahren jeden(!!!) artikel durch und fast alle sind ziemlich gelungen.  die in der rubrik software sind generell auch ziemlich interessant...aber diesmal...

der dritte teil zum thema "wie entsteht ein spiel" ...da waren schon die ersten beiden meiner meinung nach ziemlich uniteressant geschrieben (und meiner meinung nach mit dem spiel "FIFA" ein vollkommmender fehlgriff, da das ein hauptsächlich auf konsolen vorzufindendes spiel ist). ich dachte nach 2 artikeln sei endlich gut und jeder der sich nicht vorstellen kann wie ein pc-spiel sich entwickelt, wüsste nun alles darüber...

auf jeden fall wird das in meiner geschichte als pcgh-leser wohl der erste artikel den auslasse(selbst die werbung ist da interessanter)

mfg caine2011


----------



## knarf0815 (3. März 2012)

haben die in eurer druckerei mäuse?die folie um das heft war jedenfals i.o.schön das die druckqualität jetzt immer sehr gut ist
gruß


----------



## Shi (4. März 2012)

Sind die Benchmarks zur HD 7850/70 nicht ein klarer NDA-Bruch?


----------



## rajik (5. März 2012)

täusche ich mich, oder habt ihr Rossis Restekiste einfach wiederverwertet?


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (5. März 2012)

Shi schrieb:


> Sind die Benchmarks zur HD 7850/70 nicht ein klarer NDA-Bruch?


 
inwiefern? EVT des Heftes ist Mittwoch.



rajik schrieb:


> täusche ich mich, oder habt ihr Rossis Restekiste einfach wiederverwertet?


 
Rossi sagt: Du täuschst Dich.


----------



## Shi (5. März 2012)

PCGH_Thilo schrieb:


> inwiefern? EVT des Heftes ist Mittwoch.


 
Richtig, aber dadurch daß Abonnenten das Heft schon früher haben, können die Infos doch ohne Probleme vor NDA geleakt werden, oder? 

Is ja auch egal, schönes Heft  Tolle Grafikkartentests


----------



## Klarostorix (5. März 2012)

Meine Ausgabe ist immer noch nicht da [Bin (Ex-)-Premium-Abonnent]


----------



## chickenwingattack (5. März 2012)

Hallo

seit Samstag ist die Zeitschrift auch in meinen Händen.

Was mir gefallen hat:

Der Artikel zum Thema Frühjahrsputz, okay das kommt jedes Jahr aber ich finde mit dem Video habt ihr euch echt Mühe gegeben.
Prozessorübersicht -> für jemanden wie mich der nicht immer alle CPU auswendig kennt ist es eine nette Übersicht
Artikel zu Festplattenpreisen -> ist gut das es immer mal wieder aufgegriffen wird. Wir sind von Normalpreisen noch entfernt.
Láufheit von Laufwerken -> in meinen Augen ein Thema das in der Vergangenheit viel zu wenig betrachtet wurde.

Das wars, in allem eine wirklich gute Ausgabe, ich bin weiterhin gerne Abonnent


----------



## Xarxes (5. März 2012)

Klarostorix schrieb:


> Meine Ausgabe ist immer noch nicht da [Bin (Ex-)-Premium-Abonnent]


 
Ich warte auch noch auf meine  . Normalerweise ist die schon Samstags da... hoffe mal, die kommt morgen


----------



## Klarostorix (5. März 2012)

Xarxes schrieb:
			
		

> Ich warte auch noch auf meine  . Normalerweise ist die schon Samstags da... hoffe mal, die kommt morgen



Meine ist normalerweise schon Freitags da...


----------



## AngryByte (7. März 2012)

"Wenn Sie sich für eine kommende Ausgabe einen Vergleichstest von X79-Boards wünschen, dann sagen Sie es uns im Forum."
 Ja, bitte !
Nach Möglichkeit schon in der nächsten Ausgabe, insbesondere in Hinsicht auf Xeon-E5-2600 Kompatibilität - eine neue CPU ohne Mainboard nützt leider nicht viel.

BTW:
Ich hab jetzt nichts zur genauen Testmethodik gelesen, daher gehe ich davon aus, daß Ihr die Bootzeit mit der werksseitigen BIOS Konfiguration messt. Falls dem so ist möchte ich vorschlagen, die Bootzeittests künftig auf eine unabhängige Basis zu stellen. Sprich: alles abschalten, was über die "Normalnutzung" (1xGPU, 1xSSD, 1xHDD, 1xUSB3.0) hinausgeht (mit oder ohne Onboardsound wäre zu diskutieren, falls deaktiviert sollte jedenfalls mit einer PCIe Soundkarte getestet werden).


----------



## Jaadoo (7. März 2012)

Das Sony Optiarc BWU-500s soll ja eigentlich die technisch identische retail-variante des BD-5300s sein. Habt ihr ne Idee, warum es in eurem Test dann teilweise soviel schlechter abschneidet?


----------



## Daniel_M (8. März 2012)

AngryByte schrieb:


> "Wenn Sie sich für eine kommende Ausgabe einen Vergleichstest von X79-Boards wünschen, dann sagen Sie es uns im Forum."
> Ja, bitte !



Dein Wunsch ist notiert. 




AngryByte schrieb:


> BTW:
> Ich hab jetzt nichts zur genauen Testmethodik gelesen, daher gehe ich davon aus, daß Ihr die Bootzeit mit der werksseitigen BIOS Konfiguration messt. Falls dem so ist möchte ich vorschlagen, die Bootzeittests künftig auf eine unabhängige Basis zu stellen. Sprich: alles abschalten, was über die "Normalnutzung" (1xGPU, 1xSSD, 1xHDD, 1xUSB3.0) hinausgeht (mit oder ohne Onboardsound wäre zu diskutieren, falls deaktiviert sollte jedenfalls mit einer PCIe Soundkarte getestet werden).




Genau das machen wir selbstverständlich bereits - wir testen nicht mit Standard-BIOS-/UEFI-Einstellungen, sondern mit vergleichbaren Werten.





Jaadoo schrieb:


> Das Sony Optiarc BWU-500s soll ja eigentlich die technisch identische retail-variante des BD-5300s sein. Habt ihr ne Idee, warum es in eurem Test dann teilweise soviel schlechter abschneidet?



Es kommt nicht nur auf die Hardware an, sondern auch auf die (Software-seitige) Drehzahlsteuerung.


----------



## Jaadoo (8. März 2012)

PCGH_Daniel_M schrieb:


> Es kommt nicht nur auf die Hardware an, sondern auch auf die (Software-seitige) Drehzahlsteuerung.



Also andere Firmware...dann werde ich mir wohl das BD-5300s holen und dann zusätzlich Software fürs Abspielen von BluRays...

Nochmal Feedback zum Laufwerktest: Wäre super gewesen wenn ihr, neben dem Lautstärketest, nochmal zusätzlich den allgemeinen Testsieger in den jeweiligen Kategorien gekürt hättet. Denn Lautstärke ist nicht alles, besonders bei Brennern.


----------



## mmayr (8. März 2012)

Hi!

Ich finde auf der DVD das SSAA-Tool nicht! Bin ich blind?

Gibts da auch eine "deppensichere" Anleitung dafür?


----------



## Tommygun (8. März 2012)

Ich beschränke mich normalerweise nur aufs Lesen aber kann mir die Frage grad nicht verkneifen.Und zwar:

Seite 23 im Heftspecial "Rechner auf Vordermann bringen" habt ihr die 10x10 Matrix.Ich kann sehr schwer nachvollziehen nach welchen Kriterien die Prozessoren und Grafikkarten zusammengefasst sind.Die Angabe 1920x1080 ohne AA/AF sagt wenig darüber.Habt ihr nach Daten aus euren normalen Tests sortiert,oder extra getestet?Es kommt auf jedem Fall komisch vor,dass Karten wie 5770 und 6770 in getrenten Spalten sind,zumal die sich nur beim Namen unterscheiden...Ausserdem bei den Prozessoren FX-4100 zusammen mit X6 1055T,oder it-920 mit i5-760,750.Da liegen sogar in den Leistungsindextabellen in der Zeitung,oder ältere Ausgaben,teilweise Welten auseinander...
Wäre interessant ein wenig über die Hintergründe aufzuklären,oder auf Quele zu verweisen,die Licht bringen kann.

Das soll jetzt nicht als Flame verstanden werden,nur konstruktive Interesse

Ansonsten,wieder sehr gelungenes und interessantes Heft.

MfG Tommygun


----------



## GxGamer (8. März 2012)

Ich mag die Videos nicht in denen ihr "schauspielert".
Wenn ich schlechte Laiendarsteller sehen will, schalte ich RTL ein. Ich würde es besser finden wenn ihr dabei natürlich seid.


----------



## Birdy84 (8. März 2012)

Xarxes schrieb:


> Ich warte auch noch auf meine  . Normalerweise ist die schon Samstags da... hoffe mal, die kommt morgen


Meine ist heute noch nicht da! Bin sauer, weil ich zusätzlich noch 3€ wegen einer Mahnung mehr bezahlen musste, weil der Bankeinzug nicht geklappt hat.


----------



## AngryByte (8. März 2012)

PCGH_Daniel_M schrieb:


> Dein Wunsch ist notiert.


Danke !



PCGH_Daniel_M schrieb:


> Genau das machen wir selbstverständlich bereits - wir testen nicht mit Standard-BIOS-/UEFI-Einstellungen, sondern mit vergleichbaren Werten.


Wunderbar. Dann erscheinen mir die Startzeitunterschiede jetzt sogar noch heftiger - gut zu wissen, daß ich da per BIOS nicht mehr viel rausholen könnte.


----------



## PCGH_Raff (8. März 2012)

GxGamer schrieb:


> Ich mag die Videos nicht in denen ihr "schauspielert".
> Wenn ich schlechte Laiendarsteller sehen will, schalte ich RTL ein. Ich würde es besser finden wenn ihr dabei natürlich seid.


 
Könntest du Beispiele nennen?

MfG,
Raff


----------



## PCGH_Stephan (8. März 2012)

Ich _vermute_ es geht um das Putzteufel-Video.


----------



## mmayr (8. März 2012)

KAnn mir bitte jemand sagen, wo ich auf der DVD das PCGH SSAA-Tool finde! Im Artikel steht "Heft DVD"

Danke!


----------



## netheral (8. März 2012)

Ich muss schon sagen: "Schauspielerisch" hat mich das Video jetzt auch nicht umgehauen, da habe ich es lieber professionell als einfache Erklärung, ohne die "Story" da drum. Also einfach "Heute zeigen wir euch, wie ihr euren PC von unnötigem Staub befreit" etc. pp. Was mich genau gestört hat: Ich glaube nicht, dass jemand im PCGH Team nicht weiss, dass man ab und an die Kiste vom Staub befreien sollte. Zudem glaube ich nicht, dass so ein wenig Staub schon den PC beeinträchtigt, das war an dem Vorführgerät ja noch mehr als human. Da habe ich im Verwandtenkreis schon Quarzbomber erster Garnitur gesehen, wo wirklich der CPU Lüfter nicht mehr auf den Kühler sondern auf Staub geblasen hat. Raucher = zugequarzt, so schwarz wie die Seele. Der Boden locker 5 mm dicht vom Staub usw. Die liefen aber alle normal und waren nach dem Entstauben auch nicht schneller, nur leiser. Bootzeiten usw. haben sich auch nicht verändert, das lag bisher immer an zugemüllten Platten, wo alles, was beim Booten starten muss, komplett fragmentiert war. Aber ansonsten vom Inhalt her echt top. Sollten sich einige meiner Verwandten mal anschauen. 

Aber eins habe ich bisher noch garnicht auf dem Radar gehabt: Dass man Staub mit diesem kleinen Handblasebalg wegbekommt, genau so einer fliegt bei mir nämlich ungenutzt rum. Und damit lernt der feine Staub ja wirklich den Abgang zu machen.

Was mich am Artikel aber stutzig macht: Ich habe zumindest aus dem Artikel entnommen, dass man mit einem Schminkpinsel etc. auch PCBs quasi "abfegen" kann. Kann man das wirklich, oder ist bei so einem Pinsel die Gefahr der Statik nicht eher zu hoch anzusiedeln? Frage das sicher schon im Forum das 3. Mal, aber bisher habe ich keine verlässliche Quelle gefunden, mit was für einem Pinsel man überhaupt an für Statik empfindliche, elektrisch leitende Teile gehen darf. Da habe ich u.a. hier im Forum von Kohlenstoffpinseln gelesen, aber wo anders im Internet, dass sich gerade die statisch aufladen, um Staub zu binden. Zudem laden sich Naturhaarpinsel eh künstlich auf. Meine Naturmatte tut das zumindest, wenn ich mit etwas Kunststoffartigem drüber reibe und beim nächsten Berühren der Türklinke macht es "Bamm!".
Was kann man nun also nutzen? Oder darf man da einfach vorsichtig mit einem Tempo drüber? Ich habe mich bisher noch nie getraut, wirklich eine PCB-Rückseite o.ä. richtig zu säubern, auch wenn man auf Fotos oft den Staub deutlich sieht. Und wenn man hier in den Bilderthreads die komplett Staubfreien Systeme sieht: Irgendwie muss das doch risikofrei realisierbar sein, nur ich scheitere schon an einer Idee.


----------



## mmayr (8. März 2012)

Dank an Raff! Freu mich schon, das Tool auch mal zu testen!


----------



## PCGH_Carsten (9. März 2012)

Tommygun schrieb:


> Habt ihr nach Daten aus euren normalen Tests sortiert,oder extra getestet?


Es handelt sich um eine Auswahl unserer Tests.



Tommygun schrieb:


> Es kommt auf jedem Fall komisch vor,dass Karten wie 5770 und 6770 in getrenten Spalten sind,zumal die sich nur beim Namen unterscheiden...


Dabei handelt es sich um einen Zahlendreher - gemeint sind HD 7750 und HD 6770. Sorry.



Tommygun schrieb:


> Ausserdem bei den Prozessoren FX-4100 zusammen mit X6 1055T,oder it-920 mit i5-760,750.Da liegen sogar in den Leistungsindextabellen in der Zeitung,oder ältere Ausgaben,teilweise Welten auseinander..


Schau doch bitte mal in den Leistungindex auf Seite 57 - hier sind sogar noch Anwendungen mit drin, welche den 1055T besser dastehen lassen. Für die Matrix haben wir das Spiele-Ranking berücksichtigt und da stehen FX 4100 und 1055 T nicht weit auseinander (6  Prozentpunkte, und wie gesagt, sind dabei noch Anwendungen, in denen der Sechskerner Vorsprung ergattern kann). Ein bißchen muss man für so eine grobe Übersicht - und mehr stellt eine solche Tabelle nicht dar - schon gruppieren.

920 und 750/760 sind gar nur zwei Prozentpunkte auseinander.

Wie gesagt - es geht nicht darum, zu sagen, X und Y seien exakt gleichschnell. Lediglich in einer vergleichbaren Leistungsklasse.


----------



## PCGH_Marco (9. März 2012)

GxGamer schrieb:


> Ich mag die Videos nicht in denen ihr "schauspielert".
> Wenn ich schlechte Laiendarsteller sehen will, schalte ich RTL ein. Ich würde es besser finden wenn ihr dabei natürlich seid.


 
Alles klar. 

Carsten und mir hat es aber Spaß gemacht.



knarf0815 schrieb:


> haben die in eurer druckerei mäuse?die folie um  das heft war jedenfals i.o.schön das die druckqualität jetzt immer sehr  gut ist
> gruß


 
Sorry! Ich gebe es an die Produktion weiter. Schreib mir eine PN, dann schicke ich dir ein neues Heft.



netheral schrieb:


> Was mich am Artikel aber stutzig macht: Ich habe zumindest aus dem Artikel entnommen, dass man mit einem Schminkpinsel etc. auch PCBs quasi "abfegen" kann. Kann man das wirklich, oder ist bei so einem Pinsel die Gefahr der Statik nicht eher zu hoch anzusiedeln? Frage das sicher schon im Forum das 3. Mal, aber bisher habe ich keine verlässliche Quelle gefunden, mit was für einem Pinsel man überhaupt an für Statik empfindliche, elektrisch leitende Teile gehen darf. Da habe ich u.a. hier im Forum von Kohlenstoffpinseln gelesen, aber wo anders im Internet, dass sich gerade die statisch aufladen, um Staub zu binden. Zudem laden sich Naturhaarpinsel eh künstlich auf. Meine Naturmatte tut das zumindest, wenn ich mit etwas Kunststoffartigem drüber reibe und beim nächsten Berühren der Türklinke macht es "Bamm!".
> Was kann man nun also nutzen? Oder darf man da einfach vorsichtig mit einem Tempo drüber? Ich habe mich bisher noch nie getraut, wirklich eine PCB-Rückseite o.ä. richtig zu säubern, auch wenn man auf Fotos oft den Staub deutlich sieht. Und wenn man hier in den Bilderthreads die komplett Staubfreien Systeme sieht: Irgendwie muss das doch risikofrei realisierbar sein, nur ich scheitere schon an einer Idee.



Eine 100%ige Antwort kann ich dir darauf auch nicht geben. Wir haben nur die praktischen Erfahrungen, die Carsten damit gemacht hat. Dabei ist die eventuelle statische Aufladung kein Problem gewesen. Carsten kann dazu sicher mehr sagen, sobald er von seiner Dienstreise zurück ist.

Marco


----------



## Spinal (9. März 2012)

Hallo Zusammen,

ich habe die Ausgabe noch nicht ganz durch, finde aber zwei Sachen wirklich gut. Zum einen der Artikel über mechanische Tastaturen, da waren bei den letzten Artikel über die Tests der Corsair Tastaturen und davor u.a. der Meka G1 doch einige Patzer drin. Der Artikel bietet eine gute Grundlage 

Zum anderen finde ich die neue Prozessorbewertung und den zugehörigen Artikel sehr gut. Der Artikel gibt eine tolle Übersicht über praktisch alle relevanten Prozessoren und eine gelungene Bewertung.
Beim Leistungsindex ist die Spieleauswahl ist nun moderner und besonders gefällt mir, dass ihr jetzt mit eingeschaltetem Turbo testet. Erstens ist das meines Wissens nach standardmäßig auch eingeschaltet und zweitens habe ich seit ich eine Sandy Bridge CPU mit Turbo besitze (erst seit ca. 1,5 Monaten) noch nicht erlebt, dass sich dieser aufgrund vom aufgebrauchten TDP Budget oder Temperatur nicht eingeschaltet hat.

Die Testtabelle steht nun ich einem anderen Licht dar. Die 6 Kern Sandy Bridge-E CPUs machen dank bis zu 600 MHz Turbo (besonders der hohe "Grundturbo" von 300 MHz bei Auslastung aller Kerne) eine noch bessere Figur und reichen nun auch in Spielen ohne 6 Kern Unterstützung an die derzeit schnellsten Quadcores ran.

Der Core i7 3820 ist mit 100 MHz mehr Grundtakt und 100 Mhz weniger Turbo messbar schneller als ein 2700k. Dazu habe ich eine Frage, nachdem der 3820 zunächst einen 3,9 GHz Turbo haben sollte, hat er offenbar nun doch "nur" 3,8 GHz. Das sind ja gerade mal 200 MHz. Auf welchen Wert taktet sich denn der Prozessor bei Last auf allen Kernen? Mich interessiert da der Vergleich zum 2700k, ich würde gerne wissen ob es einen Taktunterschied beim benchen gibt oder die Mehr Fps von was anderem herrühren (zb. 10 MB Cache).
Was natürlich noch hilfreich wäre, wenn ihr den Turbotakt irgendwie in die Tabelle reinquetschen könntet.

Der alljährliche Artikel über das säubern des PCs gefällt mir auch  weiter so. 

bye
Spinal


----------



## PCGH_Raff (9. März 2012)

mmayr schrieb:


> Dank an Raff! Freu mich schon, das Tool auch mal zu testen!


 
Bitte, ist doch selbstverständlich.  

Wer das SSAA-/Downsampling-Tool noch vermisst (oder es auf der DVD gefunden hat ), möge mir bitte eine PN schreiben!

MfG,
Raff


----------



## knarf0815 (9. März 2012)

@ pcgh_marco danke für das angebot  aber nach dem lesen ist sie eh nicht mehr wie neu 
gruß


----------



## PCGH_Marc (9. März 2012)

@ Spinal

Sorry, wenn es jetzt nicht so ausführlich ist, aber ich bin unterwegs und schreibe per Handy. Erst mal danke für das Lob zum CPU Artikel ... den all core turbo zukünftig in der TT anzugeben ist kein Problem und btw eine gute Idee. Der 3820 läuft bei Last auf 3/4 Kernen mit faktisch durchweg 3,7 GHz statt den 3,6 GHz - bei 1/2 Kernen mit 3,8 GHz. Intel nennt in der ARK auch diese 3,8 GHz und das Board hier legt diese an ... die einst gehandelten 3,9 GHz sind offenbar nicht korrekt.


----------



## Tommygun (9. März 2012)

PCGH_Carsten schrieb:


> Es handelt sich um eine Auswahl unserer Tests.
> 
> 
> Dabei handelt es sich um einen Zahlendreher - gemeint sind HD 7750 und HD 6770. Sorry.
> ...



Vielen Dank für die Antwort,das macht die Sache deutlich klarer.

MfG Tommygun


----------



## Spinal (9. März 2012)

PCGH_Marc schrieb:


> @ Spinal
> 
> Sorry, wenn es jetzt nicht so ausführlich ist, aber ich bin unterwegs und schreibe per Handy. Erst mal danke für das Lob zum CPU Artikel ... den all core turbo zukünftig in der TT anzugeben ist kein Problem und btw eine gute Idee. Der 3820 läuft bei Last auf 3/4 Kernen mit faktisch durchweg 3,7 GHz statt den 3,6 GHz - bei 1/2 Kernen mit 3,8 GHz. Intel nennt in der ARK auch diese 3,8 GHz und das Board hier legt diese an ... die einst gehandelten 3,9 GHz sind offenbar nicht korrekt.


 
Super, danke für die schnelle Info 

Edit: Der i7 2700k taktet sich ja "nur" auf 3,6 GHz hoch, wenn alle Kerne aktiv sind. Somit lässt sich der leichte Vorsprung des 3820 wohl am ehesten durch die 100 MHz höheren Takt erklären. Vielleicht wäre ein i7 2700k mit 3,7 GHz häufig sogar schneller als ein 3820. Als Grund wären die höheren Cache Latenzen denkbar. In Anwendungen scheinen allerdings die 2 MB mehr Cache hilfreicher als in Spielen. Ist aber jetzt alles eher Spekulation.


----------



## garfield36 (10. März 2012)

Ich fand besonderen Gefallen am Test über optische Laufwerke. Meiner Ansicht nach, wäre aber auch ein Test der Fehlerkorrektur von Interesse gewesen. Mir ist durchaus klar, dass optische Laufwerke als reine Datenspeicher wohl nicht mehr so häufig Verwendung finden wie früher, zumindest nicht von privat gebrannten Scheiben. Dennoch finde ich, dass die Fehlerkorrektur nicht unwichtig ist.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (10. März 2012)

PCGH_Marco schrieb:


> Eine 100%ige Antwort kann ich dir darauf auch nicht geben. Wir haben nur die praktischen Erfahrungen, die Carsten damit gemacht hat. Dabei ist die eventuelle statische Aufladung kein Problem gewesen. Carsten kann dazu sicher mehr sagen, sobald er von seiner Dienstreise zurück ist.



Ich persönlich nutze auch häufiger einen Naturhaar-Malerpinsel und hatte noch keine Probleme deswegen. I.d.R. befinden sich ja reichlich Massepunkte auf PCBs, an denen sich der Pinsel alle paar mm entladen kann - falls er überhaupt Ladung aufbaut.


----------



## ThomasGoe69 (11. März 2012)

Habe auch heute erst das Heft komplett durch...

ich fand besonders den ausführlichen Bericht zu den 7970 und 7950 sehr interessant (weil die 7950 ein superheisser Kandidat für mein neues System ist). (--> meine : Extrem_OC ab Seite 48 ff.).
Ihr habt mal in einem Heft im Jahr 2011 in einem Artikel über "Optimierung von Graffikkarten" geschrieben (OC, Undervolting, optimale Einstellung) ..Sehr sehr gerne würde ich soetwas für die neue Generation sehen...Ist auch klar, das ihr erstmal den Durchmarsch/das laue Lüftchen der Grünen abwarten müsst (ich präferiere ja einen Durchmarsch) 
Ansonsten fand ich das Heft sehr ausgewogen, (in my humble Opinion) kompetent geschrieben und flott.


----------



## GxGamer (12. März 2012)

PCGH_Raff schrieb:


> Könntest du Beispiele nennen?
> 
> MfG,
> Raff


 
Es geht in der Tat um das "PC auf Vordermann bringen"-Video.
Das passt nicht zusammen. Ein leitender (!) Redakteur eines Magazins über Hardware, welcher Rat braucht um seinen PC zu säubern?

Videos wie ich sie damals sehr gern hatte und auch heute noch lieber schaue als eure aktuellen:
PC Games Hardware 02/2001 Geforce 2MX übertakten - YouTube
PC EIGENBAU - YouTube

Als Profis finde ich euch sympathischer


----------



## thom_cat (12. März 2012)

das preview zu den neuen z77 boards (seite 76ff) hat mir sehr gut gefallen.

ich habe da eine frage zu den verbrauchswerten:
das testsystem ist wenn ich das richtig sehe bis auf das board identisch gewesen, oder?

ist das neue msi board tatsächlich so viel sparsamer als sein direkter vorgänger?
ich habe zwar bei einem boardwechsel auch schon 6-8 watt differenz gehabt, aber die gemessenen 14 watt sind ja der wahnsinn!
beziehe mich da insbesondere auf den idle verbrauch.


----------



## PCGH_Carsten (13. März 2012)

PCGH_Marco schrieb:


> Eine 100%ige Antwort kann ich dir darauf auch nicht geben. Wir haben nur die praktischen Erfahrungen, die Carsten damit gemacht hat. Dabei ist die eventuelle statische Aufladung kein Problem gewesen. Carsten kann dazu sicher mehr sagen, sobald er von seiner Dienstreise zurück ist.
> Marco


Mehr als dass ich damit bisher nie ein Problem hatte - nach vorherigem Potenzialausgleich natürlich - kann ich auch nicht sagen.


----------



## PCGH_Marco (13. März 2012)

GxGamer schrieb:


> Es geht in der Tat um das "PC auf Vordermann bringen"-Video.
> Das passt nicht zusammen. Ein leitender (!) Redakteur eines Magazins über Hardware, welcher Rat braucht um seinen PC zu säubern?
> 
> Videos wie ich sie damals sehr gern hatte und auch heute noch lieber schaue als eure aktuellen:
> ...



Danke fürs Feedback. Wir werden es umsetzen.

Grüße
Marco


----------



## AlexDragonEye (20. März 2012)

hab sie mir jetzt auch mal wieder gekauft, leider noch nicht viel lesen können.  Leider funktioniert die DVD nur auf meinem Laptop und nicht am Rechner....warum auch immer.


----------



## Chimera (22. März 2012)

Heft fand ich mal wieder toll, vorallem weil es wieder nen Haufen Hardwaretest hatte. Doch ein kleines Fehlerchen hab ich per Zufall auch entdeckt und zwar beim RAM Test: beim Crucial Ballistix Elite steht unter "Besondere Ausstattung: Nichts vorhanden", was so nicht ganz stimmt. Denn die Ballistix Elite verfügen ebenso wie die von mir verwendeten Ballistix Smart Tracer über integrierte Temperatursensoren, die man mit dem M.O.D. Utility auslesen kann bzw. über ein Widget anzeigen lassen kann: Ballistix MOD Utility Software by Crucial | Monitor memory performance in your computer system.. Sehe ich schon als etwas besonderes, da es noch immer nicht ein von allen Herstellern genutztes Feature ist, oder?
Ansonsten wie immer alles top, viele tolle Fotos, usw. Macht bitte weiter so, freue mich schon jetzt auf Heft 05/2012


----------



## chickenwingattack (24. März 2012)

GxGamer schrieb:


> Es geht in der Tat um das "PC auf Vordermann bringen"-Video.
> Das passt nicht zusammen. Ein leitender (!) Redakteur eines Magazins über Hardware, welcher Rat braucht um seinen PC zu säubern?
> 
> Videos wie ich sie damals sehr gern hatte und auch heute noch lieber schaue als eure aktuellen:
> ...



Also ich weiß net wo du die Videos ausgegraben hast aber das Geforce MX Video ist scho geil, das waren noch Zeiten 

Ich fand das Video mit dem reinigen nicht schlecht aber verglichen mit den beiden gepostet sehen sie leider etwas schlecht aus.


----------

